# Audi TT Mk3 Reliability



## kisangoli78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm moving to Europe in the near future, and I've narrowed my pick down to a Mk3 Audi TT S-Line, 6 spd Manual, FWD. I've searched around the web and haven't really found too much data on reliability of this new TT, and just wanted some opinions. Just in case anyone isn't aware, the first model year of the Mk3 TT released in Europe was the 2015 version. What would be the smarter buy? I'll be commuting close to 100 highway miles each day, if not slightly more. the Quattro S-tronic is appealing but unless I can be convinced otherwise, I'm far more interested in a manual transmission and not having to worry about any S-tronic issuesas opposed to having slightly better handling characteristics.

2015 Audi TT S-Line 6 spd manual FWD w/ 35,000 miles: £15,900

2016 Audi TT S-Line 6 spd manual FWD w/ 30,000 miles: £17,500

Essentially what I'm asking is would going for the first year Mk3 TT to save $2,000 be completely fine, or does the age old wisdom to skip out on the first model year of a vehicle still hold true in this case? What would you guys do if you had the choice?


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi!
I'd make sure there are no 2015-2016-2017 MANUAL (yes, there are) Audi TTS in that price range before buying a 6-speed manual FWD TT.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

The only observation I can make it why limit yourself to manual - at least try the auto. Reliability is not an issue these days.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I have had manual and s tronnic, the s tronnis is a much better car to drive


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

*OP:* _ 'I'm far more interested in a manual transmission'_
*Users:* _YOU SHOULD GET AN AUTO!_
Nice convincing arguments, guys :?

I'd go with the age old wisdom and get the newer one - but I don't know the full spec and colour  
Maybe you should consider one with a warranty if you're worried about reliability - you'll find this place is full of peoples problems with MK3 TTs (just like any other car), best to just look for common issues - reliability is too broad a spectrum really.

Emanuel29's comment about getting a TTS is worth considering - I did a search and found one in your price range - albeit with a good 80k miles on the clock. I think it'd be worth test driving an S beforehand, but if you're not _that _interested in giving it the beans every now and then, a TT would do just fine.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

In almost any car model now, the auto is going to be more reliable (sometimes dramatically more) than the manual. Manual reliability is influenced by a lot of things, including driving style and skill. Automatics are computer controller and won't, for example, have their clutches burned up by a driver that doesn't know how to launch. The DQ250 DSG is a very refined (you could say old) design now and there aren't too many systemic issues now. Manual sells far less units, far less repair knowledge and data to support design improvements.

Also just going to say, getting a manual TT would be a terrible decision in terms of performance. DSG is one of the best auto's in the world.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> In almost any car model now, the auto is going to be more reliable (sometimes dramatically more) than the manual. Manual reliability is influenced by a lot of things, including driving style and skill. Automatics are computer controller and won't, for example, have their clutches burned up by a driver that doesn't know how to launch. The DQ250 DSG is a very refined (you could say old) design now and there aren't too many systemic issues now. Manual sells far less units, far less repair knowledge and data to support design improvements.
> 
> Also just going to say, getting a manual TT would be a terrible decision in terms of performance. *DSG is one of the best auto's in the world.*


*
*
I am 99% on board with what you wrote.

Except that manuals still kick DSG's ass when it comes to refinement in slow traffic drive. Older DSG models such as DQ250 have been tested to death but there is a big question if they were ever improved since its debut. Any other automatic system vs DSG in terms of low speed refinement is better.

No one is going to dispute DSG quality and advantage over manual (or any other "automatic" system) in terms of performance and shift times. But there are many YT channels that dissected DSG cult and the system itself and made a fantastic conclusion which is: DSG is amazing for sport driving, however it lacks low speed refinement.

I vouche for DQ250 transmission being nothing short of "fiddly" and "uncomfortable" in slow traffic. Even CarWow mentioned this on every MK3 TT review they did.

If I was to go for another DSG VW group car. I would only go for newer 7 speed versions. Many claimed that it helped significantly with the issues DQ250 has.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

As soon as read the OP's post I had a sinking feeling that this thread would descend into yet another another boring auto vs manual debate. And so it proved. People should realise by now that drivers are one side or the other and no amount of preaching on the benefits of one is going to persuade the people in the 'other camp'. You might as well try to persuade a life long Tory to vote Labour. Its pointless.

The guy asked a question about choosing between two cars. I would say just choose the one with the better spec / nicer colour - as suggested by Sally. You will get a 12 month warranty anyway if you buy from a dealer. Just do a thorough test drive, as _any_ car can have issues. The suggestion about a manual TTS was a good one, but not sure what you'll get in your price range. In any event, if you are going to be spending a good chunk of your time motorway cruising, the regular TT will be fine.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Well as for your original question.

My personal opinion is that it really depends on the level of equipment (or if any of them have something that you really like or dont).

From my knowledge nothing major was added from 2015-2016 mechanics wise.

If there are any differences then most are software related and can be simply fixed by updating the firmware.
I have the January 2015 model Quattro and I can still update my MMI to the latest version as well as the 2021 model. The only setback is the lack of VC firmware update on the 2015 models (which are "letterless" versions of VC).

But this is not an issue if you dont care about things like Android Auto or Apple Carplay.

I do know that at some point in 2015 MY and close to 2016, Audi introduced wireless charging in to its Audi Phonebox. So thats is the only hardware difference I can see.
The only siginficant change in anything came with facelift models. And major one was DSG going from 6 to 7 speeds.

As for Stronic vs Manual
Wont try to convince you as you said you have a preference already set. In my previous post above I just wanted to give my experience with the "old" 6 speed DQ250 that is on both 2015 and 2016 models. If you want to have smooth ride experience and are ok with the 3rd pedal. Go for manual. 
TLDR:
Check the equipment list. From my knowledge 2015 & 2016 are same.
Bank the difference in money and retrofit stuff that is missing or keep it in your pocked. :lol: 
2015 and 2016 are viewed as old regardless of the year differences. So even selling it after will not affect the price much than milage and equipment will.


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

May be looking for a MK3 myself and was wondering if all models have the TPMS and/or a spare tyre?

Interested in reading about the manual vs auto preferences. I've owned a MK1 DSG for some time now and quite like but would still consider a manual if a decent S model came up.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

all TT/TTS with undirect TPMS, spare compact wheel can be retrofitted (see the related thread for all the parts list and numbers)
for the DSG vs manual debate, I believe is very subjective (for me, DSG without doubt)


----------

